# Baytown/Beaumont kennel Club AKC Show



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I went to this show today which was my first dog show ever. I only saw 2 Maltese shown. One was being shown by Tonia Hollibaugh, I think. I have no idea who the other one was. Can anyone tell me or was anyone else there from SM?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I went to this show today which was my first dog show ever. I only saw 2 Maltese shown. One was being shown by Tonia Hollibaugh, I think. I have no idea who the other one was. Can anyone tell me or was anyone else there from SM?[/B]


Let me see if I can find the catalog for you!

Ok, the results aren't posted yet. The links will be active when they are available

http://www.onofrio.com/shwpubspl.html

Look under 'show results' in the drop down menu


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aren't dog shows fun? I've been going to the ones around here for a couple of years, guess that makes me a dog show groupie (there are worse things I could do), but I just love 'em. I even recognize several of the breeders now. You can go to InfoDog and find out where the area shows are and a week or so before the show, it will tell you how many Malts will be shown.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks, ya'll. I didn't know any of what you just posted. Of course, I didn't talk to a soul. I just kind of wandered around looking for a catalogue or something that would tell who was entered in what but I never found one. Probably would have helped if I would have asked someone.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You can find a copy of the catalog at the superintendents table. You can buy a catalog at the catalog sales table. Look for yellow signs. Catalogs cost any where from $5.00 to whatever the Kennel Club wants for their catalog. Depends on how many days are in the catalog. Glad you enjoyed your day. They usually post on onofrio the results of the show on Wednesday Thru Friday, depending on how many days the show is and how many dogs were entered. 

If it was Tonia Holibaugh, she was probably showing Chilly. 

Tina


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*I looked at the table that I thought it should have been at and the only book there that I saw for sale was AKC rules & such. I probably just needed to ask someone. We did get a Purebred Dog coloring book for my grandson.*


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Awwwwww now you've been bitten by the show bug. It is so exciting to watch a nice group of Maltese compete, I truly love it.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Only been bitten to look







Although I am sure my cute little Pashes baby is the most beautiful Malt in the world







, he has been neutered







*


----------



## janeb124 (May 16, 2007)

> I went to this show today which was my first dog show ever. I only saw 2 Maltese shown. One was being shown by Tonia Hollibaugh, I think. I have no idea who the other one was. Can anyone tell me or was anyone else there from SM?[/B]


I wish there had been more Maltese entered at this show too, but it was a treat to see Tonia's Chills-N-Thrills.
The other Maltese was an owner handled dog named Daisy Dukes. 
Jane


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=370833
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daisy Dukes is owner/handled by Helen Mason. Helen is a first time exhibitor. Daisy was bred by me at It's Magic Maltese. Helen had an enjoyable weekend even though there weren't any other bitches entered. No points. Tonia was kind enough to take the time and show Helen how to trim and do top knots and coat care. Right now Daisy has 6 single points. She needs her majors and 3 singles to finish. The next weekend Daisy was BOB and Group 4 winner. (05/11/07) In Mississippi. 

Seeing Chilly or any special is just breathe taking.

Tina


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Thanks for the information. It really is nice to know I saw one of your dogs. She was very beautiful.*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381508
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Was there supposed to be a message, Marj??? Or is your message included in the quote?? Sorry to be so dense.


----------

